# Newbie



## TheSkyIsBlue (2 mo ago)

Howdy all! 46F married almost 20 yrs to 42M. I'm here to continue learning and growing!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

TheSkyIsBlue said:


> Howdy all! 46F married almost 20 yrs to 42M. I'm here to continue learning and growing!


Welcome to TAM! Congrats on the 20y marriage, I hope it fits you perfectly!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

I was just now reading your comment in the 'Red Line' poll/thread. So I guess it hasn't always been wonderful, huh. ooops.


----------



## TheSkyIsBlue (2 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> I was just now reading your comment in the 'Red Line' poll/thread. So I guess it hasn't always been wonderful, huh. ooops.


Nope, not all wonderful but it has been a wonderful adventure! 😉


----------



## OdliDPrincess (3 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Congrats and welcome! 20 years is awesome, especially when you were married so young.


----------



## BootsAndJeans (3 mo ago)

Congrats and welcome.


----------

